# Easton Full Bore arrow shafts



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Travis, I tried to pm you but your mail box is full.

Just thought you might be interested in some similar CX shafts that Lancaster Archery is selling out of. Very good retail price.

Course as such things go I ordered some for shooting spots before I found out that 23/64 is max allowed by FITA. Oh well they will make good play arrows.

BTW thanks for the heads up on the Eastons. I shoot Epic ST and they are awesome. Gonna use them to shoot 3D with my recurves.

Just bought a Centaur long bow yesterday and I will be needing some arrows for it, probably some 400 spine Epics. I will keep in touch.

DDave


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I do feel sorry for our targets


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

any idea what the spine is on those? and are they carbon or alum? suggested price would be cool too


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I believe its an all carbon arrow. So much for all these guys that used to say that Easton didn't make a carbon fat shaft because aluminum was better then Carbon LOL. I'll stick with CX they proved last year in Vegas that they can do the job and I think Dietmar would agree with me on that one :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

not sure on price but I thought they were 350 spine


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

they are 350 spine and msrp i think is around 180 if i remember right


----------

